# Pregunta como conectar dos o tres amplificadores caseros LM386.



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el tema. Me *h*e gastado 7 horas  en soldar y construir 4 amplificadores caseros con chip LM386. Funcionan perfecto. Ahora quiero conectarlos dos en dos para sumar la potencia con solo una fuente de alimentación (3 baterías recarga bles de 3,7 voltios en total 11 voltios) 
Para dos altavoces 8 ohmios 3W. Como conectarlos para sumar las potencia sin quemar nada 
No lo se si es posible! 
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2017)

No es "Sano" que conectes ese integrado en paralelo y/o puente. 

Si deseas mas potencia construye un amplificador mas potente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2017)

¿ Por que no lo dejás *que pierda las 7 horas* ?  ¿ Eh ?


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

Si eso es lo que deseas después de 7 horas... no seras guitarrista


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

E visto en youtube un vídeo como conectan las salidas el positivo del primer amplificador con negativo del segundo para sumar el voltaje de salida pero pienso que al final el primero esta en corto.
La verdad que poca gente tenga estudio para saber como se hace o es muy fácil, no lo se 
Lo e intentado positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo pero al final suena como si es solo un LM386, efecto zero. Y lógicamente debería ser doble de potencia pero no. Y si les pongo 4 altavoces suena de miedo 
Me falta estudio 
Al final me voy a montar un home cinema 
Lo e intentado con este chip LM386 porque de 10, 11 volts suena muy limpio categoría A y es muy barato.
Si hay otro chip que con el mismo voltaje puede sacar la misma calidad categoría A y mas potencia 3W por salida, lo intentara con el (y que sea barato) 
Muchísimas gracias a todos que me pueden ayudar. 



Yaitronica
Gracias, gracias, gracias,  
Aura tengo que intentarlo todo de nuevo madre mía )


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

Cuando conectas las salidas de 2 amplificadores para aumentar su potencia, se le llama Bridge o modo puente, se toman son los positivos de cada salida de los amplificadores, el parlante debe ser mínimo de 8Ω pero para este IC es muy inestable conectarlos así, solo los Chinos son lo que hacen esos injertos.

Lo ideal es construir un pequeño amplificador con TDA este es mas confiable a la hora de conectarlos en modo puente o bridge. Si es para un HomeCinema con mayor razón te lo recomiendo, potencia y calidad 2 cosas que se deben tener muy presente a la hora de elaborar una potencia.


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

Quiero un amplificador portátil, esterero que suena limpio alimentado de baterías recarga bles máximo 12 volt. Se que es difícil con tan bajo voltaje que me suena en categoría A! 
 Tenéis algo concreto como proyecto que 100 por 100 funciona y cumple mi necesidades (TDA)!
Tengo TDA2030 pero con 12/10 voltios no suena limpio..... a ese circuito los vendrá bien por encima de 30V!
Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

O tu TDA2030 es falso, o algo esta mal armado, debe sonar más que limpio con esa tensión. 
Busca en el foro hay información de sobra con ese integrado y montones de montajes.
Los montajes en puente suenen sonar menos limpios que los mismos individuales
Con 12V cuando más potencias quieras sacar peor sonara.
No es lo mismo un montaje a 12V para obtener extremos 22-25W con 12 que un buen amplificador a 50V que entregue 25W




Este montaje funciona muy pero muy bien


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

Esto es lo que e probado. Cuanto lo alimento a 34, 35 V Suena perfecto mas que 22W 24W 4 ohmios. Pero a 10V, 12V me da asco 1W como mucho 2W Un LM386 suena mas fuerte y mas limpio que TDA2030 (en este concreto variante). Su pongo que con vuestro variante voy a mejorar mucho. Mañana lo voy a probar. 
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

Antes de decir que te da asco has leido la hoja de datos??? voltaje máximo y mínimo de trabajo???, sabes que se alimenta con fuente sencilla y fuente partida y que ambos esquemas difierenen en el coneccionado y en alglunos componentes???
Si has probado eso que me muestras es para fuente partida, no sirve para fuente sencilla


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

Por favor 
He mostrado aproximadamente, solo para orientar era el segundo circuito.
Me da asco porque es un buen chip que te puede sacar 14W de potencia siempre y cuanto lo aplicamos el voltaje adecuado. Si le aplicas 10,12 volt no es posible sacar mas que 1.8 W, 2,5W De lo cual en sonido limpio puedes aprovechar unos 45, 55% de potencia...... unos 0,9W 1,4W El resto no bale para nada..... para mi (como no me va dar asco)
Que en foro hay gente que pueden confirmar lo mismo. Y si le aplicamos 28V la potencia es 14W RMS de lo cual puedes aprovechar 8, 10W es 8 a 10 veces mas del primer variante, por eso me da asco, es como si usas una moto sierra para cortar salchichas  Merece la pena. Todo los cálculos son aproximados.
Por favor todo esto es mi experiencia si alguien tiene otra experiencia que me ayuda a cambiar la mía.
Gracias a todos que me me pueden ayudar a encontrar el variante perfecto.
Al final voy a usar un bost convertidor para elevar el voltaje 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2017)

Fijate que *para fuente simple* el circuito lleva 3 resistencias de 100K , son RA , RB y R3 . . . las he visto en otros circuitos de 22k 








Éste :

Ver el archivo adjunto 10758


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

ivansoni dijo:


> Quiero un amplificador portátil, esterero que suena limpio alimentado de baterías recarga bles máximo 12 volt. Se que es difícil con tan bajo voltaje que me suena en categoría A!
> Tenéis algo concreto como proyecto que 100 por 100 funciona y cumple mi necesidades (TDA)!
> Tengo TDA2030 pero con 12/10 voltios no suena limpio..... a ese circuito los vendrá bien por encima de 30V!
> Agradezco su ayuda.



Puedes usar el siguiente TDA lo puedes usar en modo puente 2W o estereo 1W eficaz por canal y es económico.






Lo he probado hasta con bafles de 50W y tiene un sonido muy bueno

Hay módulos mucho más económicos y SMD mini amplificadores de buen sonido, como el Mini Amplificador Digital PAM8403 de Potencia Dual x 3W Clase D, que hasta lo puedes conectar a un puerto USB o con batería de 5V.


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 17, 2017)

Gracias a todos por sus ideas. Lo voy a pensar bien y luego voy a proceder. 
Tengo la manía de sonido limpio (para que estudiamos tanto).Quiero hacer algo mucho mejor de lo comerciales. Los chinos venden radio por 5 euros , pero no valen para nada. De categoría D ni lo pienso. Me e comprado este producto (en la foto mas abajo) vais a ver que chulo va salir  
Linterna 3W con Bluetooth mp3 lector de tarjetas y usb mas cargador para el teléfono y lo mas importante amplificador con sonido limpio (por de bajo de 0,1% harmonic distorsiones) 
Cuanto lo termino voy a subir algún foto )
Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

ivansoni dijo:


> Gracias a todos por sus ideas. Lo voy a pensar bien y luego voy a proceder.
> Tengo la manía de sonido limpio (para que estudiamos tanto).Quiero hacer algo mucho mejor de lo comerciales. Los chinos venden radio por 5 euros , pero no valen para nada. De categoría D ni lo pienso. Me e comprado este producto (en la foto mas abajo) vais a ver que chulo va salir
> Linterna 3W con Bluetooth mp3 lector de tarjetas y usb mas cargador para el teléfono y lo mas importante amplificador con sonido limpio (por de bajo de 0,1% harmonic distorsiones)
> Cuanto lo termino voy a subir algún foto )
> Saludos a todos y gracias.




 No sera el CT08E que trae 3 IC XPT4871 más conocido como el LM4871, el THD es de 10% como todos los módulos la mayoría de estos modulos trae IC clase DD

Los Chinos con tal de vender te dicen tiene 0.00001 de THD que engaño

Sube fotos reales del producto que compraste.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

Querer escucha bien no es una manía, ahora si vas a escuchar MP3 es una contradicción.
Por otro lado deberias saber que no se puede sacar la potencia que a nosotros se nos ocurra con la tensión de alimentación que nosotros querramos, el TDA esta echo para dar 14W, 12V es la mínima tensión de funsionamiento, apenas se baja la bateria o en un pasaje fuerte esta tensión se baja, y entonces funciona mal, y si eso te sucedio es tu propia culpa, porque deberias saber que una bateria de acuerdo al consumo esta tensión fluctua y obvio lo hara hacia abajo, a 10V no trabaja o lo hace de mal modo.
Por eso hay que leer la hoja de datos y saber interpretarla, por ejemplo dice que la tensión máxima es 36V o ±18 tampoco se lo debe utilzar a esta tensión, porque alimentandolo desde la red la cual puede fluctuar dentro de un10% esto implica que se ira a casi 40V y el CI morira
por eso hay una tensió typ 28V o ±14 es lo recomendable.
El que funcione mal a 12V es cullpa de quien pretende hacerlo funcionar a un nivel de tensión para el cual no fue diseñado.
Ese que te mostre el UPC1230H2 esta diseñado para trabajar en puente y con 12V
Los CI diseñados para utilzar a 12V generalmente para uso automotor, se toma la  potencia con un 10% de distorción, dado que el ambiente de un auto, si fuera menor sería lo mismo

Hablas de clases de audio como si de calidad se tratara y alli te equivocas
Las clases indican el modo de funcionamiento de un amplificador. Un Clase A no sirve para utilzar con batería porque la acabara en poco tiempo, hoy por hoy dado su bajo rendimiento se utiliza más para amplificador de auriculares o muy baja potencia
Los clase B se utilizaron mucho en la epoca de los transistores de germanio en radios y pequeños amplificadores alimentados a pilas, ya que consumian muy poco
La clase AB conjuga carácteristicas de ambos para conseguir lo mejor, a este tipo pertenece el TDA2030 el que te mencione y la mayoria de los CI integrados bipolares
Los clase C no se utilzan en audio son amplificadores de RF
Los clase D son amplificadores digitales
Los clase H son amplificadores clase AB con una especial construcción de la alimentación con fuente de alimentación de dos niveles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Otra alternativa es utilzar un conversor DC DC que por ejemplo te  convierta los 12V de la batería en ±14V con lo cual el amplificador funcionaria ok

Con dos amplificadores de 14W una bateria de 7A te podra durar unas dos horas a máxima potencia


----------



## ivansoni (Ene 18, 2017)

Fotos reales. Te recomiendo que te compres uno, la verdad que suena muy limpio. El año pasado me lo compre de China por 6 euros. 
UPC1230H2 es imposible encontrar lo (en eBay no lo encuentro) 
La verdad es que gente como yo que buscan calidad de sonido y no potencia somos muy pocos.
No quiero dos por 14W por los mismo razones tengo la potencia limitada.
Dos por 2W como mucho 3W son suficiente. 
Pienso con bost convertidor elevar el voltaje no mucho solo para cumplir la potencia necesaria y calidad de sonido (y va estar mucho mejor del los productos comerciales...... para mi) Con dos altavoces de alta sensibilidad para que suenan como si fueran 3 veces mas potentes. 
Ya estamos cerca de un proyecto que "parece" va funcionar


----------



## Yairman (Ene 18, 2017)

ivansoni dijo:


> Fotos reales. Te recomiendo que te compres uno, la verdad que suena muy limpio. El año pasado me lo compre de China por 6 euros.
> UPC1230H2 es imposible encontrar lo (en eBay no lo encuentro)
> La verdad es que gente como yo que buscan calidad de sonido y no potencia somos muy pocos.
> No quiero dos por 14W por los mismo razones tengo la potencia limitada.
> ...



Lo tendre encuenta tengo varios módulos uno de ellos se lo adapte a un amplificador, a mi también me gusta mas calidad que super potencias que suenan como tarros, armo más clase D que AB pero depende la maquinola que tenga en mente.

Ese modulo tiene un buen chip MP3 si no mas recuerdo es el VS1003B


----------



## vmsa (Ene 20, 2017)

Les cuento que hace un tiempo adapté un reproductor para Arduino, el DFplayer para un auto-radio. Y en las pruebas en casa me lleve una grata sorpresa por la calidad del sonido. Básicamente no tiene ningún ruido, es muy plana la respuesta y la tensión de salida típica es de 1V. Aunque no es muy cómodo de usar porque no tenes acceso a un tema especifico, sino que los pasa desde el principio y solo podes avanzar o retroceder de a un tema por vez. Así que Parkinson al botón si querés encontrar una canción. Pero es de lo mejor que he escuchado en reproductores mp3, wav y wma para usar con pendrives USB. Se que hay otros modelos pero yo probé solo éste. Una opción interesante como alternativa a los reproductores chinos para auto, que los que probé fueron de terror.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

En mi caso he colocado varios, son de origen chino, y sorprenden por la calidad, los he instalados en equipos de Audio e incluso a varios que le robaron el equipo del auto, aprovechamos la potencia de un stereo viejo se hizo un frente y alli se coloco la placa, los dueños muy conformes


----------

